# Are you mom and dad to your dogs?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you mom and/or dad to your dogs? If not, what do you call yourself and why?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm...Yes, I do believe we are Mom and Dad to our dogs, not sure how that came about I think the vet's office started calling us that so it just stuck, ha!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Entering my answer separately so I don't "muddy" up the question.

We are NOT mom and dad to the dogs. It doesn't bother me at all if other people do, but I don't like it for me. Maybe I am just sensitive because I don't have children. A dog could never replace a child for me. Also, I see my dogs as adults of a different species. If other people refer to me as "mom" I don't correct them, because I don't want to make other people feel uncomfortable. 

The dogs know DH by his first name and me by "the girl" (started by DH) because I am the only female in my house.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Have always been Mom. I even get Mom's day cards from my puppers (thanks to my SIL and my mom)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It used to irritate me to be noted as Mom to my dogs. Not sure why but that changed with Jax.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm like Amy - it doesn't bother me if other people do it, but we just don't. Minnie knows us by our first names.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep, Mom and Dad. I don't treat them like children but they are my babies.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

we are a childless soon-to-be-old-farts- couple with a dog. i am "mommy" and dh is "daddy" dh is finally on-board with it lol


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep, I am Mommie & dh is Daddy and little kitty Chloe is his Sister LOL so yep he's my baby, my child no but he's still momma's little baby. Sometimes I will ask Duke " where's Daddy? " but he always just comes bouncing back to me LOL. I really think he's mommie's boy


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes we are! Cannot imagine it any other way. They are our "furry kids". 

Hey, they act like our human kids, when I am on the phone Shadow squeaks his toys loudly for attention. 

I have a friend with doggies...that is like NO WAY. Hee, hee.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieAre you mom and/or dad to your dogs? If not, what do you call yourself and why?


Definitely daddy..


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My husband refers to me as mommy to Dakota, such as "where is mommy". I use his first name.

I don't really care as used that way I see it as just a term for someone who loves and takes care of you. It doesn't bother me if I hear other owners refering to themselves as 'mommy". I don't refer to myself as "mommy".

I don't like the term "furkid". They are refered to a my pets.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes!!! hubby and I have no kids-so this is it for us. My sisters even call themselves Aunt Connie and Aunt Cathy. Cracks me up everytime I call the boys and if they ignore, hubby will say "Meb (or) Shay listen to your Mother"


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yes, we are Mommy and Daddy!

My parents are grammy and grandpa. Their dogs are Uncle Parker and Uncle Gunner. My brother and SILs dog is cousin Morgan.

You get the point!

We're sick people...but we love the pups!

Also, in some cultures, pretty much anyone has a family title thrown in there. Just about any female adult I met growing up was "Aunt XXX" if they were familiar and didn't want to be called "Ms. XXX" so it's natural to progress into doing this for the dogs!

All my friends are Aunts and Uncles to to the pups too!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I caught myself doing it with Babsy. I HATE it when other people do it to me, like the vet's office. So condescending. Or their way to make it feel less horrible to pay for whatever. I don't know, but it offends me. 

How I talk to my dogs is private. I do not talk baby talk to them, and I certainly do not refer to myself as mom in front of others. But I do use a lot of praise.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes I'm their mom. I feed, house and educate them. Take them to their doctor for preventative and routine as well as emergency care. Would clothe them if needed. It drives my sister crazy because she has human kids and says there is no comparision. Tell me that when her boys get into a fight or argument with another kid just like dogs do. Alot of the same life lessons apply- share, treat others like you want to be treated, etc. Dogs can be willful and stubborn at times too. They can be silly and playful. They live, love and die. I never had kids for various reasons so they are my kids. Even if I had kids, I know I'd have a dog too.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I am definitely Mommy (see sig below)! Like elsie's response above, I think DH is finally slowly coming around to being referred to as daddy. 








Also, I baby-talk like crazy. I know it's silly and probably annoying but Wolfie absolutely loves it. He will stare at me with rapt attention while I baby-talk. Or, he'll come over and squish his face against my face while I talk.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I join the mommy and daddy club too.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my mom started it! I swear









she started calling Rayden her "grandson" then I started asking him "where's daddy" I don't think Ronnie does it often, but I've heard him telling them "go find your mother...

Of course, my mom also used to talk to Rayden on the phone all the time. she gave up because he wasn't interested in talking back. lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

With my first dog, a female mixed-breed, I was her "friend."

Ever since I've had GSDs (all male), I've been "Mutti" or "Mom."


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my GF can say go to your father and our dog will come
to me. i can say go to your mother and he goes to my GF.
we can also use our names to send him to each other.

we think it's cute referring to ourselves as mother or father
to our dog. our dog doesn't mind it.

when my children (26 & 28 years old) are around i refer to our dog as their brother. i can say go to your sister and he'll go to either one of them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on selzer, lighten up,







.



> Originally Posted By: selzerI caught myself doing it with Babsy. I HATE it when other people do it to me, like the vet's office. So condescending. Or their way to make it feel less horrible to pay for whatever. I don't know, but it offends me.
> 
> How I talk to my dogs is private. I do not talk baby talk to them, and I certainly do not refer to myself as mom in front of others. But I do use a lot of praise.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you all are ok with a perfect stranger in a pet store saying, "does Mama say its ok?" to your dog in reference to a treat, well fine. If I refer to myself as mom or mama with someone in reference to my dogs, then ok. 

But even with my dogs, I say "don't hurt the Susie." And I will tell them to "Leave mama alone" or "go in with your mama", in reference to THEIR mama(s)." Or I say we're going to Mama's house in reference to MY mama. 

I do talk baby talk with them, but only when we are alone. I don't like it when strangers do it with me and my dog. It is kind of like going up to a pregnant lady and patting her stomach and saying, "when are you due?"


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Mommy and Daddy here too! My parents are Granny and PaPaw and my sister is Aunt. Close friends are also aunts and uncles. 

I do babytalk them. It's part of the pleasure of owning a pet. They are like children to me so I treat them as such. My parents/sister are the same way, it's kinda how I was raised. And at Xmas, all the puppers get presents from Santa!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, I don't call myself their "Mom", and as much as I love Gryff and Keeta, I don't think of them as my kids. I'm their owner, and they are my dogs - very spoiled and loved dogs, with my whole life revolving around them, but my dogs nonetheless. 

Though for convenience sake, I sometimes refer to them as "the kids", because refering to Gryff and Keeta as "the dogs" is sorta cold and remote. And when I give them voice when relating a story in writing or out loud, they call me Mom, because I really don't see them refering to me by my first name - that would indicate too much of an equal footing that I am not comfortable with. 

But I could get used to being refered to as "Master".


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08It used to irritate me to be noted as Mom to my dogs. Not sure why but that changed with Jax.


 Same here. I couldn't stand it before and rolled my eyes every time I've heard someone using these words in connection with dogs. Then Anton came into my life and everything magically changed


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> 
> I have a friend with doggies...that is like NO WAY. Hee, hee.


But who could you be talking about







LOL! Suspect that is me..

Nope, we do not do the whole mom and dad thing with our dogs. I am not sure if we will ever even have human kids and we do not now, so it doesn't have anything to do with that. But I will say that our dogs are absolutely our best friends, our extracurricular activities revolve alot around them, but just would never refer to them as children







So we would not be mom and dad

although my parents do refer to themselves as "granparents" to the "granddogs" but that is their thing!

I have a feeling Kelso has a few choice names for me in his mind and "mom" is not one of them....









I am guilty 100% of some occasional baby talk though...EEEK!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I do call myself their mom but rarely refer to them as my kids. I usually refer to them as "the 4 leggeds" or by their names. It doesn't bother me is someone refers to them as my kids but I don't think of them as children. They are more like wonderful companions to me and in return I take care of all of their basic needs (and a wee bit more).


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Mama! of course! and all my clients are mom and dad too!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Alan plays with Quynne but when he has had enough he says "Go to your mother" and Quynne immediately goes back to being my shadow. I say "go to Alan" and she goes half way then comes back.

I don't really like being referred to as her mother by anyone including Alan, vets etc and while many people ask after my "baby" and while I don't like that either I appreciate that they percieve/acknowledge that my dog and I have a relationship.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

While I do not think of them as my kids, I am mom. I rarely find the need to say it tho. Still I know I think it. I have skin kids that are all older and I have grandkids. I find myself stuttering sometimes when a grandchild is here and I say something to them or the dogs and get my 'name' wrong...depending on who I was talking to

To dogs: "Grandma said...."
To grandkids: "Come love mom" (I often tell the dogs 'come love')

It can get tooo confusing..LOL


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I am Chyanne's mom, my fiance is her dad, and my daughter is her 'sissy'


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup I am mom, hubby is dad, DH says to Jesse "Where is mom?", and I will say things like "daddy will be home soon" or "Go find dad".

I also call Jesse "where's my baby, come" or if walking with another member's GSD "Suki" loose I will yell "come babies" and both Jesse and Suki come running.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, I am daddy to Bear, and all our pets, and the Mrs is Mommy. When it's raining, she'll say " your son needs to go out" It's funny, when he messes in the house or gets into anything, it's my dog, but it's hers when he a good boy!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Occasionally, but not consistently, I am "Mom" and the BF "Dad" I don't really mind either way.

However, when my mother called me up and told me about a very sick, underweight, tiny siamese kitten, that eventually became my Mags...she referred to her as the "Grandkitten" and continues to do so...

I think she is hinting she wants grand-something-or-anothers in a less direct than normal way! lol


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

We're "mommy" and "daddy" too. I have two teenagers also. The day before yesterday my boyfriend was gone when I got home, and I was asking Mya(as she was doing the happy to see me home FINALLY dance) where daddy was, where'd he go. My 16 yr old daughter turns around and to her brother says "Oh great, Brandon, we've been replaced by a dog." Which I would take personally if she wasn't as crazy about Mya as I am, lol.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughter is "sissy" too!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You bet I'm Mom to my dogs...I ever refer to their biological Mom as just that! LOL


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe our dogs think of me as "Mom" - they are ever dependent, which keeps them in a somewhat juvenile state. I think of them as beloved family members, but not "children". Sometimes I will say (when calling the vet e.g.) "this is so and so's Mom" - but that's about it.

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Before we got a dog, but were already seriously thinking about it, I was adamant that I would never be "Mom" to a dog. That changed gradually over the past year and we now refer to each other as "Mom" and "Dad" when talking to Suki ("go find dad", "where is mom?"). It just feels right.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, my husband and I only refer to each other as Mama and Daddy when we're at home and talking to the dogs, like "Hey, Daddy's home" or "Max, be easy with your Mama." And we refer to the dogs as each other's brother or sister when we're at home, like "Max, be easy with your sissy."

Outside of home, we don't refer to each other as their' Mama and Daddy, but sometimes we still refer to Max and Tora as brother and sister.

Both my mom and my husband's mom refer to themselves as the dogs' grandmoms and they call the dogs their grandpuppies, which started years ago when it became clear that we would not be having any human kids.

Occasionally, someone outside of the home will refer to me as Tora's mom or some such. I don't mind. I know they are not my "children", but as someone above said, they are very dependent on us as though they were, so it doesn't seem like too much of a stretch.

I like to think of us as a "blended family"


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Daddy's girl...


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Definitely! We have no two legged kids, only the four legged ones. My mom babysits my sisters two sons and my brother's daughter and two sons when they go on trips without them. So when my DH and I go on a trip, my mom babysits my dogs in my home as well. My mom says that she treats all her grandchildren equally, even the four legged ones. She often would tell me that my "kids" were the easiest to babysit!

I was raised with a variety of animals and we respected and loved them all, so I cannot think of my GSDs as anything else but my kids.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

hate to admit but more often Jake is mom/dad to ME cause he teaches me something everyday-loves me unconditionally AND if I tried to be HIS MOM prob would snipe me!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am definitely "Mom" to all my critters.

Stark also knows who "Auntie Jess" and "Grandpa" are (my sister and Grandfather).

I don't mind it at all.


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

Mom and Dad - as in go find your dad.... because you ate his sunglasses.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DnPHave always been Mom. I even get Mom's day cards from my puppers (thanks to my SIL and my mom)


LOL! me too!

I give my Saturday morning up for the pups - training and agility. I wonder if it would have been easier to have a kid


----------



## mysheba (Sep 26, 2009)

No mom and dad here. My dh hates it and if I slip up and refer to him as daddy he yells at me. We have 4 skin kids so he thinks it makes them on the same level as them but I don't mind being their mom. I take them out, feed them, clean up pee and poop, and puke if they are sick so yeah I'm mommy! I refer to them as Lola and Sheba Stem when I call the vet. My mom and dad refer to their dog as my sister. 
Totally off topic but what annoys me is when people drive with their dogs on their laps. That is so dangerous.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

At home we are Mom and Dad. Dad is sometimes called Mike (since it's his name).

Away from home we are their owners.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I am definitely their "mommy", they are the only "kids" I'm going to ever have, I'm not a kid person at all. 
My nana(grandma) and papa(grandpa) call themselves the grandparents and also say things like, "hows my grandpuppies."








My mother always tells my dog's "where's your momma?" or when we had Peaches, I was "sissy".








Like other people said, outside of the home I am their owner.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

nope; as Castlemaid said: they are dogs. Well loved, spoiled rotten, but dogs. And yep I would find it mildly annoying if someone called me "mommy" of my dogs, LOL. Not upsetting, just kinda weird?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well lets put it this way..i would be dad if i was a dog


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL!







you have a good point.


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

I always joked that my first dog didn't know my name so he called me "lady"...as in "hey lady, what do I have to do to get some food around here?" When my husband came into the picture he was the dog's buddy, so naturally he went by "buddy".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't usually call myself their "mom" but I did refer to Ginger my Golden Retriever as my "baby" and I once jokingly told a friend not to tell her she's adopted LOL...

I don't mind if other people call me the dogs' mom though, it' doesn't bother me really. I just don't generally refer to them that way myself. I usually refer to myself as their human if not owner.

I don't call myself it but my 1-year-old cats actually think I am their real mother because I bottlefed them when they were kittens, so they treat me like I am their mother.

The only thing that bothers me is the term "pet guardian" because it has legal implications which I find disturbing.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieAre you mom and/or dad to your dogs? If not, what do you call yourself and why?


I'm alternately known as "the boss", the cook, the giver of yummies, Gracie will come to me if someone else says where's Sue or Mama. My daughter, however, is "Sissy". ;-) I tend to think of my dogs more as buddies than my kids. My mother referred to the dogs as my "kids" for years, maybe because I didn't have my daughter til I was 35.

Susan- Kate's mom, Gracie's friend
Grace- just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

YES ...definitely mom/dad ... they know us by our names as well. We take care of, support and protect them, so yes...they are our furkids.

When our boys were younger, they would say, "you love the dogs more than us" lol...well, they don't talk back, they don't cost as much, they are always happy to see us and we can lock them in their pen if we want to go somewhere. None of that apply's to you ... lol


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Mom & Dad here - mostly used when annoucing the arrival like "Dad's Home". We have always called them the kids or the boys or the baby girl. Never thought about it until now but we have not called them sons or daughters.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

We are mom and dad, but only becuase we have a 3yr old in the house


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes - even though I also have grown children!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I find it a bit annoying. I don't mind if people refer to themselves that, but i don't think i'm a "mom" to my dogs. My dogs are just dogs not kids to me even though they live a pretty good life, live indoors and are part of the family but yet they're still dogs lol.

I also found it a bit annoying when people send out Christmas Photo cards of themselves they sign their names along with their dogs names. I dunno, i just find it wierd. A couple of my relatives do this and i always had a good chuckle out of it. But hey if it floats your boat it's all good


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

We don't have skin kids, so YES we're very much Mom and Dad to the dogs and the cat. My BF even refers to himself as "Daddy" sometimes when he's just talking to me. I know some people think it's silly, but they really ARE babies to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I don't have skin kids, and I don't refer myself as their "mom" or the hubby "dad",,,but the hubby does tell them (when they aggrivate him , imagine!!LOL) to "go bug your mother" LOL..

My MIL refers to them as her grandkids,,,I usually refer to them as my 'furkids', 

They are spoiled rotten and live the life of Riley, if they were human, I'd say they had pretty decent manners and I raised them right )))


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I have four children and refer to my dogs as my "other kids". It was just something that caught on. I've never heard anyone else refer to me as their mom though? At least not that I remember, but I don't think it would annoy me. My husband has always referred to our 7 yr old yorkie as his first daughter and would never let his "tough man friends" know, but he is madly in love with her. We love our dogs in a different way than our kids, but they are still our babies. So yea, we are momma and daddy, but pretty much only in our home.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep. We are mom and dad. My skin kid is grown so they have stepped in as the kids.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

We call each other Ma and Pa so I guess the dogs relate to that also. We have pretty good harmony in our house. We do have children, 2 teenage girls, who are definitely high ranking members of their pack. My husband swears that the dogs behave differently when I am not around. He says that they are more aggressive with each other when I am around than when I'm not. But, we have not had to make any repairs to anyone, so it must be all bluff.r
There are 6 GSD's and then there is one 13 lb Rat Terrier who can eat out of their bowls, steal their toys and tell them what to do. They are good with the cats, they play with the ferretts, they carefully watch over the cockateil when he is out. 

I take them camping, i take them trail riding with the horses, I take them to horse shows and they are perfectly behaved. What else does one want?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: jmogsdWhat else does one want?


One more?


----------

